# Pigeon



## Athena.F.P.Q (Aug 15, 2009)

I think my kitten may of attacked a Pigeon in my garden and it couldnt fly, this was a few days ago, but today my sister said she saw her(kitty) outside walking around another toppled over pigeon, on its back, and she went out to turn it over. It walked away. When i got in she told me about it, so were keeping kitty in for a while, I picked it up and its wig is quite badly injured on the top and it cant fly. Do you think its the same pigeon??? And i put it up the top of my garden so it coudl seek shelter in a large bush with long grass where its sitting, I put soem bread and sunflower seeds out for it. 

I really want to help it, but im not sure what to do exactically, can anyone help??


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It could be. A pigeon that has been attacked by a cat needs antibiotics ASAP because cats carry bacteria in their mouths that are fatal to birds even if the wounds themselves aren't deep. You need to put the pigeon in a pet carrier, box or cage in a safe place away from cats and other predators. Whereabouts are you located? Somewhere in the U.K.?


----------



## Athena.F.P.Q (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh no  i want to help it as i feel awful that she got it!

Where can i get antibiotics, i cant really afford any of that kinda stuff 
Will it be ok to touch? I think its like a wood pigeon? would it be cruel to put ith there as it can still walk?
Yes i am in the U.K Herts area


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Athena.F.P.Q said:


> Will it be ok to touch?


Yes, I'm pretty sure you can touch it, if theres no sign of disease or anything, just wounds.


----------



## Athena.F.P.Q (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, It looks quite alert, Apart from the fact it doesnt have much balance, and its right wing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Athena,

I've alerted a couple of our UK members who are very familiar with Wood Pigeons and am also moving your thread to the Wood Pigeon Forum. Stand by .. I would suggest keeping this bird in a box or a carrier inside and safe as opposed to outside for right now.

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree with Terry. This bird needs to have limited movement to keep any further damage happening to its wing. If this bird is a fully grown wood pigeon it needs to be given proper food it wont eat bread (the ones I rescued didn't). If you cant get to a shop that sells pigeon food, berries and sunflower cornels will do until you can get some proper food. Best of luck.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you let me know your nearest city? maybe I can identify a wildlife rescue place that can take the pigeon. I can send you antibiotics, but they won't reach you until Tuesday and I think that it needs someone experienced to have a look at it as soon as possible.

Cynthia


----------



## Athena.F.P.Q (Aug 15, 2009)

I baught a large box home from work today for the Pigeon. But i cant find it anywhere atm, i let my cat out to see if she could find it. No luck finding it as of yet. 

There are alot of feathers dotted around, so i will have to keep a sharp eye out for it, i saw it this morning before i went to work just need to see where its gone.

My in hertfordshire county, but live in Broxbourne, im nearish london, but thats at least 45min train ride.

Whats the best way to clean it etc if i find it again? Sorry im new to this and want to try and help it as best i canuntill soemone else can


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you find this bird alive try here

Wild Rescue and Ambulance Service (Enfield)
Wildlife Hospital & Animal Centre
Trent Park
*Cockfosters Road
Barnet*
EN4 0PS

Tel: 0208 344 2785 or 07970 141282

Email address: [email protected]

http://www.wras-enfieldwildlife.org.uk/gallerybirds.html


----------

